# Let it snow- let it snow - let it snow



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

OK from New England

It doesn't show signs of stopping. So push those piles up higher, then we all drink beer by the fire. Let it snow- let it snow - let it snow.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm gunna cry i wish i had snow like that LOL enjoy this is great winter for new england boys


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

37 and kinda rainy here today. Might get an inch Saturday though :bluebounc


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Please send some my way..... I don't see anything in the forecast for PA.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

mike psd;463980 said:


> i'm gunna cry i wish i had snow like that LOL enjoy this is great winter for new england boys


I don't mind the snow, I just don't want the whole seasons worth in the middle of December This is too much!! 11" then rain the first storm. 10" the second storm, they called for 1" Thursday and we ended up with 8". I think we need 1.5 more inches to break the all time record for the most snow in Boston in December.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

gordyo;464130 said:


> I don't mind the snow, I just don't want the whole seasons worth in the middle of December This is too much!! 11" then rain the first storm. 10" the second storm, they called for 1" Thursday and we ended up with 8". I think we need 1.5 more inches to break the all time record for the most snow in Boston in December.


wanna trade places gordy i bet half.......heck maybe 90% of the guys on here would trade places with ya happy holidays to all


----------

